# crypt albida



## cornhusker (Nov 19, 2005)

anyone have some home grown albida,green-brown variety for sale? also who has good pictures of submersed crypts on internet for indentifying purposes? regards,cornhusker


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have one plant of albida and I have been waiting for it to send out a runner or two for 4 years now. It is said that there is a green variety and a brown-red variety. I have seen the two growing emersed side by side, one green and the other brown in a picture by Gomer.:









Can't give you any, myself, but perhaps others are having better luck. I see it fairly frequently on Aquabid.

You can get a pretty good number of submersed crypt photos by browsing through the APC photo album. The Plant Finder is growing and now has pictures of 9 varieties or species. Jan Bastmeijer has some submersed pictures on his Crypt Pages. Mostly, though, his pictures are of emersed plants. I am also looking for pictures of submersed crypts, and so let me know if you find any other treasure troves.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Green and brown are the same in my experience. Those two there have changed back and forth while growing them.

Look at the plant on the right. You will notice that the plant had BOTH green and brown leaves.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Gomer, 

Are the two plants in your most recent picture the same plants as the two in your first picture?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have an albida variety from Dennerle which is named 'Rot'

It looks so...










I think probably the color of the leaves is related with light intensity and soil/nutrient concentration.

Greets from Spain


----------

